
Show HN: CoinTracker (YC W18) on iOS and Android - chanfest22
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/cointracker-crypto-portfolio/id1401499763
======
chanfest22
Hi — we’re Chandan and Jon, co-founders of CoinTracker
([https://cointracker.io](https://cointracker.io)). CoinTracker is a
cryptocurrency portfolio manager that automatically pulls balances and
transactions from top exchanges and wallets, and delivers tax information to
users.

About five months ago we launched CoinTracker web on Hacker News
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16386419](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16386419)).
We really appreciated all the kind words and have been hard at work trying to
improve with the features you requested. The top request was to bring
CoinTracker to iOS & Android, so we’re excited to announce our mobile apps are
now live:

Android:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=io.cointracker...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=io.cointracker.android)

iOS: [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/cointracker-crypto-
portfolio...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/cointracker-crypto-
portfolio/id1401499763)

We would love to get your feedback on the apps and on how we could further
improve CoinTracker for you.

------
whb07
There’s no actual price charts, is there? Just the current price? What markets
are you using to source the information from?

~~~
chanfest22
We are working on adding price charts; thanks for the feedback!

The data is sourced from a number of sources including multiple exchanges that
we integrate with.

